# Biohazard 4 aka Resident Evil 4 fixed?



## Stalker (Jul 1, 2007)

just about a week back i had got my hands on the critically acclaimed (atleast for gamecube & ps2) Resident Evil 4. Excited, i installed it just to find out that the game had NO MOUSE SUPPORT, crappy gfx & PATHETIC keyboard controls!

*THE GAME WAS UNPLAYABLE!!!*

Today, i googled ,just to find some patches, which can make the game enjoyable...
*
 MOUSE SUPPORT MOD* : 
Add mouse support to the game! yipee!!!(but not to the menus though) 
dont expect the mouse to behave like a generic fps mouse(like Quake 4, UT).....but its atleast better than those keyboard controls


*PATCH v 1.1* 

BEFORE
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/6381/clipns7.th.jpg

AFTER
*img329.imageshack.us/img329/6788/clip2hk7.th.jpg

- General adustments and improvements made to graphics, lighting, and effects.
- Rare issue causing the game to freeze when skipping cut scenes addressed.
-The above fixes are fully compatible with save data from version 1.0.0

Hope this Helps


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 2, 2007)

Have got this game & all the possible patches locked & ready to go.Just waiting to get my 7900GT & then time for some zombie action yet again.Can't imagine playing this game without a PS2 controller.The game was the best game IMO for the PS2 which I have ever played.Took me a whole week to complete it as I did not want to end in one stretch session.Believe me anyone who hasn't tried this out should go get one right now.Not sure how the PC version sums up but the PS2 version is a complete kick a*s game.


----------



## Stalker (Jul 2, 2007)

^^yeah....tried playing it with the mouse mod yesterday.....but it's still kinda lame(but hell better than those dumb keyboard controls)..........if u want to enjoy this game, gamepad is a must!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 2, 2007)

^Yep have a logitech gamepad which I just got from my friend for a couple of gaming session.But trust me nothing beats the PS2 control system.Also It has come across to the Wii now which would be an interesting thing to see considering it motion sensing to kill those zombies.

@STALKER:Till which point have you reached in the game? Also whats your config & default settings of the game & FPS you are getting on it?


----------



## Stalker (Jul 2, 2007)

i had started playing yesterday, just got to the village (2nd level).....thinkin about buying a gamepad though.....

which gamepad do u have? logitech rumble pad 2?......
is the xbox 360 contoller better?

CONFIG: 1.6 P4, 384 SDRAM, 128mb FX5200......& its smooth.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 2, 2007)

I have the Logitech Dual Action G-UD8 gamepad.As for the Microsft Xbox 360 controller,yes it is very ergonomic but also high on the wallet part.A healthy 2.1k at a planet M store.


----------



## entrana (Jul 15, 2007)

why does capcom hate pc users


----------



## Stalker (Jul 15, 2007)

THEY HAVE DONE IT AGAIN............with Lost Planet : Extreme Condition
the onscreen tuts refer to the xbox 360 controller & the keyboard + mouse(thank god!) are also crappy...............read it on reviews
the game kills the 8800gtx at high res...........& the dx10 mode has no significant visual enhancements...but causes a severe drop in performance.....

I just hope Gears of War(epic games) is PROPERLY ported to the PC..........


----------



## Shloeb (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a desi dual analog controller. It looks same as the ps2 controller. No difference. And this game rocks! (provided u have a dual analog controller). 
I am at chapter 2-3 ( i hope) where u battle that disgusting parasite boss. Gameplay is awesome. I am playing at 1024x768. And get between 25-35 FPS (depending upon the location). Looking at my pc its good. (i think). What fps u ppl are getting?


----------



## friend_foru2121 (Jul 20, 2007)

guys i hv played the game for over 17 hrs now, i hv killed salazar,i hv played with keyboard only,yeah it's tough.The graphics r really dissapointing


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 21, 2007)

deleted the game after its first launch itself.....
my pc will kill me for playin such crappy games....


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 21, 2007)

Any chance I could play this game on a 
Intel 845, 256 MB RAM, P4 2.6 Ghz.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 21, 2007)

^Highly doubt it.Crashed on my GMA X3000 onboard so not sure if it will do the same on your rig.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 24, 2007)

It crashed GMA X3000.. 
Damn... I seriously wanted to play this game..


----------



## digit i am thinking (Jul 28, 2007)

I hav downloaded the patch but it can't be installed.
It says installation destination can't found.



> The above fixes are fully compatible with save data from version 1.0.0



they r not worked for me,why?


----------

